# Which are the best capital cities?



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheers: The other day I was browsing through the forums and I saw some of these capital cities, and they looked very nice, very clean, and very appealing.
I made a list of my top capitals, they could include state ones as well 
*Ottowa
*Ankara
*Brasilia
*Singapore
*Cape Town
*and last but not least, Denver(capital of Colorado)


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Nicosia


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Paris
London
Berlin
Rome
Washington


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

London
Paris 
Brasilia
Beijing
Rome


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Tokyo
Rome
Dublin
Bangkok
Paris


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

London, Paris, Tokyo. I'd like to include New York, but it ain't a capital


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

London, Paris, Berlin, Amsterdam, Buenos Aires.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Middelburg
Cambridge
Coimbra


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Cape Town isn't the capital of South Africa, is it? I thought it was Pretoria.

I like capitals which have a large part of the county's population, like Paris (1/5) or Copenhagen (1/3).


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

London, Paris, Amsterdam, Vienna, Tokyo, Putrajaya, Ankara, Madrid, Ottawa, Prague, Beijing, Berlin, Athens.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Vienna
Dublin
Brussels
Berlin
Lisbon
Ankara
Rome
Buenos Aires


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Paris
Berlin
Madrid
Vienna
Tallinn
Rome
Riga
Tokio
Warsawa


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Jerusalem,Ankara,Madrid,Lima,Rio de Janeiro,Santiago and Moscow


----------



## docexec (Nov 10, 2004)

Any love for New Delhi?


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

ZOHAR said:


> Jerusalem,Ankara,Madrid,Lima,Rio de Janeiro,Santiago and Moscow


Rio isn't the capital of Brazil, it's Brasilia.



Mine are Paris, London, Tokyo, Mexico city, Buenos Aires, and Madrid. All of them are great in my book, there's plenty of others too.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Rio is more capital))


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Rio WAS capital and before Bahia (Salvador). The officials really hated to move to the remote planalto in 1960 - in the mind of a lot Rio is still capital


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Malabo! :happy:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Of the ones I've been to: 
Ottawa, Washington, London, Paris, Rome, Beijing, Singapore.


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

docexec said:


> Any love for New Delhi?


Yep :banana:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Paris trumps any other capital. IMO.


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

"Best" in what respect? Skyline? Infrastructure? How it serves the country it represents? Am I the only one that requires a context in which to answer this question? Am I a pseudo-intellectual, or just a pretentious broad?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

well just in ur opinion^^ it could be anything, just askin for ppls opinions on which capitals r their favorites


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

docexec said:


> Any love for New Delhi?


Go New Delhi!!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

New Delhi is a capital? im dumb, :hammer: 
well I like it so.................go ND!!!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

EDIT:double post


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

staff said:


> Cape Town isn't the capital of South Africa, is it? I thought it was Pretoria.
> 
> I like capitals which have a large part of the county's population, like Paris (1/5) or Copenhagen (1/3).


South Africa has 2 capitals  
Anyway, for me, London, Paris, Tokyo, Madrid, Rome, and Singapore.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Butcher said:


> South Africa has 2 capitals


South Africa has 3 capitals  Cape Town, Pretoria and Bloemfontein


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow barely anybody like washington dc. I love the US capitol, along with Paris, London and Atlanta (I know its a state).


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Zarkon said:


> South Africa has 3 capitals  Cape Town, Pretoria and Bloemfontein


Why does it have 3 capitals instead of one :bash:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really don't see what the point is. Are they rather close to each other? Wouldn't it make government even less efficient and accesible than usual? 

Cape Town (legislative)
Pretoria (administrative)
Bloemfontein (judicial)


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

i guess to make it eaisier on the government


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Chile also has 2 capitals. Santiago (leg/adm) and Valparaiso (Jud) I think. I don't really know if Valpo is considered a capital heheh.

Buenos Aires has about 1/3 of the population of a 38mil-inhab. country 

Lima has 1/4 of Peru's total population.

Mexico City has 1/5 of Mexico's population.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Brasilia has 1/60 of the Brazilian pop 

I've only been to 2 country capitals. Ottawa and Buenos Aires. Both of them are GREAT!


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

I like, in no particular order,

Nagoya (Aichi Prefecture)
Tokyo (Japan)
Prague (Czech Republic)
Siena (Siena Province)
Paris (France)
Amsterdam (Netherlands)
Vienna (Austria)
London (UK)
Kyoto (Kyoto Prefecture)

And many more.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

cool, everybody likes European ones, thats cool,
Europe is my ideal place


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore is unique - its a capital and its a country. 

It is also an 'alpha' world city. Not many capitals on earth are alpha world cities. Think its the only one outside Europe bar Tokyo


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens. First European City


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I would consider Singapore more of a City/State type of get up. But still, good for Singapore. And whats this with South Africa?? They really seperate there government like that? Thats not smart, it should be all neatly rapped up in one single metro...but then again who am I to judge?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

heh..Singapore is a city-state, but formally, its a member of the UN and held an observer seat on the UN Security Council a few years back


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

samsonyuen said:


> I really don't see what the point is. Are they rather close to each other? Wouldn't it make government even less efficient and accesible than usual?
> 
> Cape Town (legislative)
> Pretoria (administrative)
> Bloemfontein (judicial)




Weird.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Zarkon said:


> South Africa has 3 capitals  Cape Town, Pretoria and Bloemfontein


Oh, I didn't know Bloemfontein was a capital. I don't think it is regarded as a capital though.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

I would say:

Rome
Buenos Aires
Paris
Madrid
Istanbul


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

I would say... Manchester! :tongue2:


----------



## RoM (May 22, 2003)

Vienna
Paris
Jerusalem
Washington DC


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Jerusalem just isn't the best capital cities, it's also one of the most oldest capital cities.


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Tokyo
London
Paris
Madrid


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretoria is the administrative capital of SA. BFTN & CT are minor capitals, but govt house is in Pretoria.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Tokyo
Manila
Paris
London
Madrid
Stockholm


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Okay State and Country capitals:
London
Ottawa
Bangkok
Tokyo
Brasília
Düsseldorf (NRW capital)
Curitiba (Paraná capital)
Madrid
Paris
Moscow
... puf, too many I will stop here!


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

pangyong,s.korea capital
enjoy highly dictatorship and no freedom of speech,democrcatic,and real communicsm,
its wonderful memories in your life


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

^lol


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Tananarive (Madagascar) is very exotic with the green mystic forest clad hills


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

London, Shanghai, Paris, Santiago, Madrid, Warsaw


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

mzn said:


> I would say:
> 
> Rome
> Buenos Aires
> ...


Funny, how many people think the hugest city must be the capital! Istanbul is capital of Istanbul Vilayet (province). Turkey's capital is Ankara since Mustafa Kemal Atatürk! And you still dunno it?!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

-London
-Paris
-Tokyo
-Rome


----------



## hankook (May 22, 2005)

1.Seoul
2.Ottawa
3.Tokyo
4.Paris
5.London
6.Cape Town


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

PARIS


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Monkey said:


> Jerusalem,Ankara,Madrid,Lima,Rio de Janeiro,Santiago and Moscow


Rio isn´t capital city..its Brasilia.

Well my choices are 
Buenos Aires
Lima
Madrid
Paris
Santiago
Bogota
Athens
Bnagkok


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^^ OMG!!! Istanbul, Rio de Janeiro,... what comes next? Shanghai, Hong Kong or Milan and Barcelona? Isn't NYC missing??? Outch!!!!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

If we can include state capitals too, then these ones (only those I have been):

- Berlin
- Hamburg (capital of the german state Hamburg, so its a city-state) 
- London
- Amsterdam


----------

